# Benötige Hilfe



## $pLiTT (21. April 2003)

Hi.. ich hab ein Problem

Und zwar bastle ich gerade an einer neuen Page >> 

Meine Page 

Wenn ihr dort ganz runterscrolt seht ihr mein Problem..
Und zwar will ich, dass die Page direkt unten anliegt.. 
Es soll kein Abstand zwischen der Page und dem Browser (unten) sein..
So wie links und oben!

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.. (am besten mit einem HTML Tag  da ich selber nicht coden usw. kann) 

THX


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (21. April 2003)

Das hatten wir jez schon so oft...

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=72969&highlight=seite+rand


----------



## $pLiTT (21. April 2003)

*Ne..*

Ne du..
geht nicht.. des is nur für die linke und oberste seite..
Aber an der untersten rückt des nicht ein..
Ich bräuchte des auch noch in HTML 

Hoffe es findet sich ne Lösung... THX


----------



## Noby (21. April 2003)

Hi
das Problem ist galub ich der Ganze schotter, der hinter "</html>" steht. Aber ich glaub den hat yahoo eingefügt. also kannst du da wohl nichts machen.
Ciao
Noby


----------



## bruderherz (21. April 2003)

*Re: Ne..*



> _Original geschrieben von $pLiTT _
> *Ne du..
> geht nicht.. des is nur für die linke und oberste seite..
> Aber an der untersten rückt des nicht ein..
> ...



doch, sollte eigentlich funzen. und sonst machst du einfach 


```
<body style="margin-bottom: 0px;">
```

edit: und wenn auch das nicht geht, dann wird noby wohl recht haben, kenn mich mit yahoo halt nicht so aus, mag ich nicht.

nochmal edit: du bist wohl im ss forum angemeldet, bist du arschhaarhero?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. April 2003)

Noby hat recht - liegt an 

```
<!-- text below generated by server. PLEASE REMOVE --> </object></layer></div></span></style>
</noscript>
</table>
</script>
</applet>
<script language="JavaScript" src="http://de.geocities.com/js_source/ygIELib9.js?v3"></script>
<script language="JavaScript">var yviContents='http://de.toto.geo.yahoo.com/toto?</script>
<script language="JavaScript" src="http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mc/mc.js"></script>
<script language="JavaScript" src="http://geocities.com/js_source/geov2.js"></script>
<script language="javascript">geovisit();
</script>
<noscript>
<img src="http://visit.webhosting.yahoo.com/visit.gif?de1051005076" alt="setstats" border="0" width="1" height="1">
</noscript>
<IMG SRC="http://geo.yahoo.com/serv?s=382041055&t=1051005076" ALT=1 WIDTH=1 HEIGHT=1>
```
wenn das weg list, liegt es unten bündig an...


ciao


----------



## Paradizogeeko (22. April 2003)

geht wohl aber nicht 
such dir halt ein anderen webspace


----------



## bruderherz (22. April 2003)

ja, yahoo ist sowieso ********. versuchs doch mal mit arcor (http://www.arcor.de) da gibts kostenlosen webspace, ziemlich schnell und ohne werbung.

PS: loooool, leute bei mir gabs die zwei buttons da unten zum abschicken gar nicht


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. April 2003)

bruderherz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja, yahoo ist sowieso ********. versuchs doch mal mit arcor (http://www.arcor.de) da gibts kostenlosen webspace, ziemlich schnell und ohne werbung.
> 
> PS: loooool, leute bei mir gabs die zwei buttons da unten zum abschicken gar nicht



LOL - die gibts schon, musst nur weit nach rechts scrollen - liegt an dem dummen codestück aus meinem Posting - werde das gleich ändern, sorry...

Ansonsten: 

```
Abschicken = [ALT]+[S]
Vorschau = [ALT]+[P]
```

ciao


----------



## bruderherz (22. April 2003)

ach so^^ jo danke, wusst ich schon, sonst hätt ichs ja nicht abschicken können, den beitrag^^


----------



## $pLiTT (23. April 2003)

*THX*

Danke für die Hilfe..
Ich denke auch, dass des an Yahoo liegt.. denn bevor er die werbung lädt liegt des teil bündig an..
hmm.. ja, muss ich wohl anbieter wechseln..
THX nochmal


----------

